# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Real or fake?

## wesholcomb80

Just wondering if these looked familiar to anyone?

----------


## wmaousley

Its another UGL, only you can know if its g2g or not after a few weeks of pinning it. You let us know if its g2g or not.

We can only really judge the pictures of HG gear and thats a task sometimes, UGL pictures are next to impossible.

----------


## bigswoll

Like was said run for a month then go get your test levels checked for 49$ at Privatemedlabs.com

----------

